

Twitter's Next Project: Location - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/one-of-twitters-next-projects-location-2009-6

======
est
why don't twitter just open a metadata field and let the user fill in what
ever data they like?

e.g.

    
    
        This is a tweet
          Datetime: 2009-06-02 21:07 GMT+8
          Client: Ping.fm
          Location: 40.460237,79.101563
    

another example, for private dynamic metadata fields:

    
    
        This is another tweet, check this out http://bit.ly/chromium_win32_zip
          clicks: 213
    

And twitter just sell the API for 3rd party metadata providers.

